# Iguodala scoring less, doing more



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Once upon a time, the Sixers couldn’t win without Andre Iguodala scoring 18 to 20 points per game. He wasn’t their best option, he was their only option.
> 
> During the four years from 2007 through 2010 – the 76ers’ first four seasons without Allen Iverson – Iguodala averaged 18.5 points per game. During that span, only Iguodala and LeBron James averaged over 18 points, 5.0 rebounds, 5.0 assists and 1 1/2 steals per game.
> 
> ...


http://www.csnphilly.com/03/29/11/Sixers-Iguodala-scoring-less-doing-more/landing_sixers_loud3r.html?blockID=493198&feedID=704


----------

